# Best Way to Carry Large Amount of Currency to US



## JD1763 (20 Jan 2009)

Hi All,

Bit of a funny issue, I'm heading to the States with the OH in April and we are going to buy an engagement ring.  I was going to place the money on the credit card as a debit balance and pay for it that way but I've heard this money isn't protected by the cc company in the event of any fraud occurring.  The amount we're looking at spending is approx. 3 times my current credit limit.  I was wondering if anyone could advise the safest and best way to make the purchase or is there an alternative to using the credit card?

Thanks,

JD


----------



## doodles (20 Jan 2009)

Run an internet search and verify this but I recall hearing that if you're carrying over $10k in cash that it should be declared otherwise you run the risk of facing customs over not doing so. Isn't it as risky to carry that amount of cash? I would place it on a credit card and at least the credit card is small and you can keep it on you at all times. Don't forget to get your ring insured asap as well.


----------



## mathepac (20 Jan 2009)

doodles said:


> ... if you're carrying over $10k in cash that it should be declared otherwise you run the risk of facing customs over not doing so...


€10k cash or "negotiable instruments".


----------



## Lex Foutish (20 Jan 2009)

doodles said:


> Isn't it as risky to carry that amount of cash?
> 
> 
> Hi JD. A friend of ours took a large amount of cash to Rome a few years ago and she had her bag (containing the cash) snatched from her as she got out of her taxi on arrival at their hotel. Be careful if you do the same. And good luck with everything. Have you proposed and has The OH said "Yes" etc? I know it's none of my business but I'm a romantic at heart!!!


----------



## pansyflower (20 Jan 2009)

Might the CC company extend the credit limit for a limited period?


----------



## JD1763 (21 Jan 2009)

Well didn't intend to carry the cash tbh!  I was thinking that the bank might extend the limit temporarily - I am concerned that by putting cash on the card to the amount needed I wouldnt be covered in the event my card was stolen/fraudulently used.  I heard the cc companies wont deal with claims in those instances.  

Mainly I was just wondering if anyone else had been in this situation and how they arranged things.  

For good or bad the OH has said yes Lex!


----------



## Celtwytch (21 Jan 2009)

If you're registered for online banking, why not put the money into your current account, and then transfer it to your credit card as soon as you know how much you're planning to spend? You could do this from an internet cafe while you're away.  Your bank should be able to extend your limit temporarily, to allow for the purchase of the ring.  Another option would be to get traveller's cheques. They're easy enough to cash once you have photo ID, and they are safer than cash.


----------



## homeowner (21 Jan 2009)

Ask the CC company to extend your limit for the week, explain that you want to buy a large item (dont mention america or anything) and they should do it.  They did it for me when I was buying a laptop on the internet.


----------



## PaddyW (22 Jan 2009)

Won't you have to mention to your CC supplier though, that you will be making a purchase on your credit card in America, otherwise they may think someone is using it ilegally?


----------



## MaryBe (22 Jan 2009)

JD1763 said:


> I am concerned that by putting cash on the card to the amount needed I wouldnt be covered in the event my card was stolen/fraudulently used.


 
We were in the States over Christmas and New Year.  My husband wanted to spend a large amount of money on Fishing rods!!!!  I rang our Credit Card Company and told them our dates in the States and our large spend plans (ie in the type of company - outdoor activities).  They got instructions from me that the ONE big spend would be in that type of company or otherwise I would contact them if there were to be changes.
We also brought a lap top with us (we live on the internet) and monitored our banks and credit card accounts.  I was in no way afraid of fraud, I just like to monitor our spend frequently.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Jan 2009)

What about travellers cheques?


----------



## suppleness (3 Feb 2009)

Logging into your internet banking and making a transfer to cc from a NetCaf is probably as bad as carrying the cash. 
For what its worth, I've brought 90k USD through US customs without declaring it with no hassle. Its not exactly illegal.
If you do declare it, its no biggie, you will probably just be asked to show a receipt or something on exit. They don't automatically take your cash off you.

If you have a laptop, just top up your card the day before you want to use it from your hotels wifi.


----------



## sparkeee (3 Feb 2009)

watch the film Papillon  they had a great way to carry money,totally safe.


----------

